# Mazer Super Jolly, doser cleaning or mod



## misterbean (Jul 11, 2013)

I am seeking advice as to how best to manage the cleaning away of stale coffee grounds from my doser Super Jolly. Do I just vacuum the doser each day, or should I seek a modification to do away with the doser and the fiddle of cleaning after my one use each morning?

Does anyone have any suggestions please?


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

Take a look here:

Mazzer-Doser-Modifications

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=6005


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?10044-Mazzer-micro-hopper-that-clears-the-exit-Shute-of-the-burr-assembly!&highlight=hood


----------



## Ollie222 (Aug 17, 2013)

I use a soft pastry to brush down the coffee remnants and then with the sweeper mod (putting tape on the bottom of the vanes) the doser gets rid of most of it's coffee itself.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

^^^ what he said.... with the addition of the rubber hopper and lid.

Add beans to hopper, put lid on hopper, grind beans - bang lid/hopper down a couple of times to blow coffee out of exit chute and then lift lid of doser and brush with a pastry brush (I chopped mine down so it has a stubby handle) around the exit (from the burrs) chute, the top of the perspex (there's a ridge that collects coffee) and the top nut of the dose adjuster. Then I place the portafilter under the doser and bang the lever a few times (if you do it quickly then it'll spin the grounds from the star as well), and with the sweeper mod you end up with a pretty clean doser and nothing in the exit chute.

I've also removed the plate from above the doser exit chute as it traps coffee on top of it, and you have to brush it clean each time. (Simple to remove, take the dosing star apart and dont put the plate back in)

Shades


----------

